
Snowden: UK government now leaking documents about itself - xmpir
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/23/uk-government-independent-military-base
======
Intermernet
Interesting, although (and I'm usually the one to reach for the tin-foil hat)
I'd guess Occam's razor suggests someone passed The Independant the info from
one of the sources that Snowden _did_ release info to. Either hacked, or just
under the table. I'm sure many attempts and offers have been made from / by
interested parties.

Information once leaked has a tendency to keep leaking, and it's been around a
year since the first leaks were made. That's long enough for... um... leaks to
appear in the small network of people who had access to the original leaked
material.

I'm not trying to dismiss Greenwald's hypothesis, I think it's completely
valid and better suits my conspiracy theorist ideals, but I think it's worth
looking into the alternative that this info just got re-leaked to a less
responsible journalistic channel.

But I sort of worry that GCHQ are actually naive enough to think that side-
leaks (diversionary leaks? dummy leaks?) like this would be immediately
accepted and not challenged by others.

